# offshore/bluewater report on Game On



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I had the pleasure of running my friend Sam Camariotes' new boat on its maiden voyage offshore and man, that thing sure is comfortable. We left out of Day Break at 6 am on Monday morning and headed straight to a couple of fads on the way out in hopes of catching some more live bait. Well, no luck on the bait but we did pick up a cobia around 35-40 lbs, a nice surprise and great way to start out the day! We then headed out Southwest and began bottom fishing. The bite started off hot as we put 3 gags and a couple of scamp in the boat immediately. We bumped around for a few hours and put more scamp, red grouper and a few other fish in the box and the bite completely shut off around 1:00 pm. We tried to fish through the bad bite but it just never picked back up so out went the wahoo lures and trolling spread. We had a big yellowfin bust on one of the baits as soon as we arrived at the Ram Powell but he missed the hook:banghead. After that, other than a couple of cudas, no such luck on the troll so we began chunking. We fished hard at both the Ram and Horn Mountain with no big bitesbut all the blackfin you could catch. We kept about 20 or so to eat and finally pulled off the rig and ran to the swordfish grounds. Verylong story short, we had one bite during the night that turned out to be a 170 lb mako! We wrestled that fish forever and finally subdued it long enough to put it in the boat and it yielded some of the prettiest white meat I have seen. Just before daylight we headed back to the Ram and chunked some more with not much luck. We were just getting ready to leave when one of the 50 wides started screaming. We boated our first yft of the trip and he was 82 lbs. Shortly thereafter, we caught another 60 lb yft and then they shut off.Our worn out crewfished a little on the way back in with not much luck and got back to the dock around 2 pm yesterday with a lot of fish to clean. We talked to a couple of other boats on the way in and they said fishing was terrible for them, I think for whatever reason, the bitewas a little off everywhere. After some relatively slow fishing, wefelt fortunate to have what we didand all in all, it was a good maided voyage on the "Game On" and a great time was had by all.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to see ya'll got out Jake. Nice report....


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard you guys caught that Mako Jake that is cool. We were out there that morning and we never saw the first yellowfin. We did catch that Blue about a mile or so from there. Man we did find a hot wahoo bite and put some good ones in the boat. Congrats on your fish and i will see you soon.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and pics, sounds like you guys did very well in my book:clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish!! ILOVE the first pic!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

next time yall are out at the rigs and chunking, put a couple livies out on the kite. i think you'll be pleased with the 2 for 1 punch you're throwin at em'. nice trip


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Jake..all I can say is :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown and I'll give youa call early next week....:clap


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Blue Hoo, we tried a couple of rigs for hardtails but had no luck. I know all of the shallow rigs off dauphin island are covered up with them right now but that was not on my way. I generally love to live bait fish, we just didn't have the bait to do it this trip. Dan, I can't wait until our trip coming up. The boat is all ready and so am I!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Outstanding Jake, as usual!!!

Nice pics. I saw where Jaws chewed on the side of the boat, ouch.

:clap :bowdown

Game On


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Not a bad haul for a "bad day fishing"
Could you help me identify the fish in the4th pic?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

it's a cusk eel, good eatin'

Good report Capt Jake, I was wondering when we'd see the first report from Game On.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice post with pictures.:clap


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Good trip, Captain. You're making me jealous and antsy waiting for next weekend.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrat's on a great trip & thanks for sharing with the report

& esp. the pic's. That's a very nice sized Cusk Eel. (AKA: Hake, 

Bearded Brotula, Sugarfish) You should get several great meals 

out of that trip. Continued success to you & your crew.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Jake-

Remind me to take you on my next boat's maiden voyage-

Stone


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

I love it. This kid is trying to tell Jake Adams how to fish.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

No - I am asking Jake to put me on 80# tuna on a maiden voyage


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have another overnighter scheduled with one of my favorite groups of guys first part of next week, depending on the weather.Hopefully we can find the tuna and get them to cooperate. I will post a report with pictures when we get back.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Island24---He's not talkin about you!!!!!

George


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Speckulator (5/14/2008)*Island24---He's not talkin about you!!!!!
> 
> George


George. I know its complicated. He doesn't realize the comment was directed to Blue Hoo. You still going to Fourchon?


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice mess of fish Jake & Co.!! Thanks for the pics and report!

Its was good seein' the Adams gang even if it was just at Pegs....


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

FF---Yep!!!!!

George


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Feeding Frenzy (5/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Speckulator (5/14/2008)*Island24---He's not talkin about you!!!!!
> ...


Nowhere was I telling Jake HOW to fish. Merely making a suggestion, as well as congratulating him on the trip. No need to stir the pot.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Feeding Frenzy (5/14/2008)*
> ...


That would be like me calling Bill Gates and making a suggestion to him on how to make Windows run better....:banghead

Believe it or not, there are a few people on this site that have been bluewater fishing longer than you and could probably suggest to YOU how to do a few things...but keep posting...it's always good for a laugh...


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Good one Hazard!:clap


----------

